# Micronized iron



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Can anyone tell me what is micronized iron, whats it's chemical sign and where can I find it (preferably a Web store etc')?
Thanks


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It's an iron additive which can be added to substrate to increase the amount of iron. It's chemical sign, Fe...? You can find at garden stores and you shouldn't use too much, and don't mix with peat since it will leach a lot of iron into the water.


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Since I'm not local, do you have a web site that I can buy from?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

www.gregwatson.com sell iron/Plantex etc

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## jerime (May 23, 2004)

Thanks Tom.
Btw, why not mix it with peat?
I understood that if I use a very small amount with peat, the results are much better... Isn't it?


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

acid from peat makes it all disponible to water column


----------

